
The F-scale personality test: a WWII attempt to measure authoritarianism - bootload
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/06/how-world-war-ii-scientists-invented-a-data-driven-approach-to-fighting-fascism/
======
gohrt
That always seemed to have a large dose of pseudoscientific moralizing, where
the researcher/authors tried to "scientifically" determine what was wrong with
people they didn't like. Expect to see some convenient armchair-diagnoses that
all Donald Trump supporters (but none Bernie Sanders supporters) are
authoritarianists.

~~~
khattam
Critical theory is awesome, for lazy cunts and corrupt cuntards.

------
conistonwater
Reminds one of _Who goes Nazi?_ by Dorothy Thompson
([http://harpers.org/archive/1941/08/who-goes-
nazi/](http://harpers.org/archive/1941/08/who-goes-nazi/)).

